# Tips for 9mm PT-111 Millenium?



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

this is my first gun ive ever bought i just got it on friday and a couple people said that it was a good reliable gun to get and its really compact. 

i have a few questions

1. the 2 magazines that came with it are really stiff. it is almost impossible for me to load all 12 rounds into a magazine. like i press really really hard and well...maybe im doing something wrong.. does the spring just need to be broken in a bit? or is there some special trick to loading the mag?

2. How EXACTLY do the sights need to be positioned when aiming at a target? some kind of picture would be preferable. does the point of impact need to be covered by the front sight? or does it need to be slightly ABOVE the front sight?

3. What would cause spent casings to NOT be ejected from the gun after the bullet is fired? would it be because i am holding the gun to limply and absorbing the recoil causing the casing to not be ejected properly?

4. How often should i be cleaning the gun? and what needs to be cleaned? How much oil is too much?


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, yes the PT111 is a great gun. The mags just need to be broken in. Try loading them then cycle them with your thumb over and over they will loosen up. And as far a FTE yes limp wristing has alot t do with it. Did you clean the gun before you shot it the first time? And as far as cleaning we all have our own schedules that we follow, I clean mine every other trip to the range, so about every 200-250 rounds. And last but not least, your sights all i can say is practice practice practice.


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

lol whenever you say 'practice' you should insert a ($$$) behind it


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Re. Sight picture and Point of Impact (POI):

MOST defensive guns should shoot to a Point of Impact (POI) directly above the front sight blade/post when the top of the front sight is level with, and directly between the rear sights. I try to "cut the bullseye in half" with the front sight.

The POI can change a little with different brands of ammo, as velocities will vary.

Also, the bullet travels in a VERY slight arc due to gravity from the time it leaves the barrel. Since the sights sit a half an inch or so above the center line of the barrel, most guns are designed to project the bullet slightly upward as the bullet leaves the gun. Your POI will be SLIGHTLY higher, and higher, (fractions of inches) out to a certain range, and then gravity will pull it rapidly downward... A 9mm will suffer less drop, as the bullet is lighter, and the velocity higher. A 45 ACP will drop more, since the bullet is twice as heavy, and typically travelling much slower.

The POI in my XD45 moves about 2 inches (upward) from 5 to 25 yds... so it's not really a big factor. A 9mm or 40 S&W should be even less. You won't see a huge drop in any bullet inside 30-40 yards, so for most defensive situations, it's not an issue. 

(Somebody here has the data on this...)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Found one...

http://www.chuckhawks.com/handgun_trajectory_table.htm


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

how much should i be worried about firing a gun like this too much in too short of a time and overheating the barrel and warping it? or is this something that you would only consider if you were firing a machine gun or something?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Cycling the slide will burn your hands WAY before you damage the barrel... You'd have to get it red hot to warp it... The polymer trigger group components would melt before the barrel was damaged. Not gonna happen.


----------

